# What Case to Get?



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, so I want to get a new case to replace this horrible HP OEM Case but have no experties on cases, so I am asking for yalls help on what case I should get. I have a budget of $40 or less and am looking for the best room and air flow for the buck. I have already looked up some cases but would like to see what other people would buy if they are in my situation. Any links and info are much apperciated in advance, thanks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump, Come on any1 have any insight.


----------



## nhlrocker (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont really know of any good cases for under $40, the closest to that budget would be the Coolermaster Centurion
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
best case for that price your ever gonna find.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

Something like this ok?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115


----------



## nhlrocker (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup the elite is pretty good, too.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

eh, I know I am making this really hard, but I would like it to have a clear left side panel. Thanks for the respons though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Would it be worth saving up and getting a better case later? Are cases really that importent anyway?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Would it be worth saving up and getting a better case later? Are cases really that importent anyway?


Yes and yes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yes and yes.



lol, ok, I'll see how long I'll manage to wait and save. If anyone does come up with a good deal though, post a link!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol, ok, I'll see how long I'll manage to wait and save. If anyone does come up with a good deal though, post a link!


I'll keep looking. Don't forget to look thru the FS forums. Might be something in there up for grabs.

Your best bet tho is to find a case you like, then try to save to get it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'll keep looking. Don't forget to look thru the FS forums. Might be something in there up for grabs.
> 
> Your best bet tho is to find a case you like, then try to save to get it.



All right, will do!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, definitely would be better off saving a bit more $$.  But in the meantime, why don't you list a few more things you're looking for?  As of right now all we know is that you're looking for a decent case with a window, and we can only assume you're putting the same hardware in it as what's listed in your System Specs.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes as Wile E said, the CM 330 Elite is a great choice. I'd choose it. Thing is, if you grab a window.... you better have good cable management ;p. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077

Heres the Centurion 5 with a window. A tad more expensive however but still... Less dust thanks to the lack of the side grilles on the sidepanels.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.svc.com/rc-631-kwn1.html


----------



## nhlrocker (Oct 22, 2007)

ya the case i picked out for you also has a version with a side window
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Yep, definitely would be better off saving a bit more $$.  But in the meantime, why don't you list a few more things you're looking for?  As of right now all we know is that you're looking for a decent case with a window, and we can only assume you're putting the same hardware in it as what's listed in your System Specs.



Well, I order some new parts. I purchased a AMD Athlon 5200+ x2(AM2) with a ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019, a GIGABYTE GA-M57SLI-S4 AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard, OCZ Gold 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227124, going to be useing my current PSU, GPU, Drives,  HDD, and Sound Card. I just want a case that has some USB ports in the front, looks nice, provides good air flow, is somewhat roomy and is not too expensive.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2007)

this ram would of been better
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565

and what about this case 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811119137


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> this ram would of been better
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565
> 
> and what about this case
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811119137



That case is nice, I just wish it had a clear side panel.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2007)

all these got a side panels 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...44103,N82E16811144104,N82E16811144151&bop=And


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> http://www.svc.com/rc-631-kwn1.html



Looks like this one's the best deal so far...


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Looks like this one's the best deal so far...



this one in the ones I posted 

http://e3wwwtest.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208019


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2007)

IDK about Xion.  I had a PSU from them, and it was ultra low quality.  I have seen some Cooler Master cases, and they were decent.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2007)

Any chance you can save up a little more 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125480

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125436

No window but surely later you could add that ?..
Maybe cheaper else were ? as newegg have gone up $10 with these cases.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 23, 2007)

nhlrocker said:


> ya the case i picked out for you also has a version with a side window
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077



That is currently the case i have my main rig in, but mine is the blue model, and i had to order the side panel from some third party company (not newegg).  Pictures really dont do it justice, its really a very sexy case, aswell as sturdy.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119047


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Looks like this one's the best deal so far...



Yeah, thanks everyone, but I think I am getting this one http://www.svc.com/rc-631-kwn1.html


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2007)

Rebate expires at the end of the month, so hurry up


----------



## Velocity (Oct 23, 2007)

Not bad, nice looking case, tbh doors bug me though


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Rebate expires at the end of the month, so hurry up



Dang, I'll try.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Rebate expires at the end of the month, so hurry up



Hey about the rebate, does anyone know if its the stuff that needs to be pruchased before the deadline or if its the stuff that need to be mailed before the deadline or is it both lol? Anyway this is vital to me cause I have no idea, I have made the purchase already, but it wont be shipped to me until 10/31. So what I am trying to say is am I screwed or what?


----------



## fairytale00 (Oct 26, 2007)

COOLER MASTER  CAC-T05-WW  is a good choice for you , I think .


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey about the rebate, does anyone know if its the stuff that needs to be pruchased before the deadline or if its the stuff that need to be mailed before the deadline or is it both lol? Anyway this is vital to me cause I have no idea, I have made the purchase already, but it wont be shipped to me until 10/31. So what I am trying to say is am I screwed or what?


Just has to be bought by the deadline. The deadline for mailing the rebate is usually a few weeks later.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 26, 2007)

Correct.  It needs to be purchased before 10-31, but the rebate form needs to be put in the mailbox no later than 11-30.


----------

